# Why RC motor is so cheap and powerful!!?



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Why RC motor is so cheap and powerful!!?

I accidently found out RC motor is very light very cheap very powerfull..

include controller.. and It's totally BLDC!!!

I really doubt about more powerfull controller's difficulty..

I think it's all same as RC's one! just IGBT!!( Isn't it? all wave controlling is same? Am I right? just handle more current and voltage?)

It's so sad I don't have enough time to prove it..(or research it)

( I have big loan T_T and Korean goverment still restrict making money by EV)

Any one can tell me what is so different from RC motor and controller beside EV ones?

I did see 1.5kw(maybe some bluffing) just for 22$ -same price for controller-

and it's just 180 gram..
so 150kw motor and controller can be optain by 4400$ in retail price...(WITH CONTROLER!! WOW!!)

Ah what happen?

Isn't it so easy.. if 20 times longer thicker shaft and make 20 serial motor for it? - It might be looked like sausage string 

It's 30kw and just 440$ and BLDC..

Is it by mass production ?


Thank any idea! or knowledge!! I;m so longing for it!!

by poor Asian PoohbearT_T


----------

